# NTP software für Windows



## 2young (3 November 2011)

Hallo, 

ich versuche gerade eine Zeitsynchronisation in meiner Firma auf die Beine zu stellen. 

Ich will 30 Siemens SPS synchronisieren. 

Die Steuerungen haben die Möglichkeit sich über einen NTP Server zu synchronisieren...

Das Problem hierbei ist nur, dass sie dann alle mit der UTC/GMT laufen.

Gibt es veileicht eine NTP Server Software für Windows bei der ich einen entsprechenden Offset einstellen kann ?

Danke für euere Hilfe


----------



## Klärmolch (3 November 2011)

Hi,
NTP geht immer nach UTC.
Hier im Forum findest Du einen Baustein von Jochen Kühner der in der SPS die So/Wi-Zeitumstellung erledigt.
die Zeitzone kann in der Regel angegeben werden.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Deltal (4 November 2011)

Hast du im Netzwerk einen PC mit dem du auf die SPS zugreifen kannst? Sprich WinCC oder soetwas? Dann kannst du dort ein Script schreiben, welches die aktuelle Zeit an die SPSn schickt.. die So/Wi Umstellung macht dann der Windows PC.


----------



## Oberchefe (4 November 2011)

Die sicherste Variante ist die: SPS-Zeit immer auf UTC (oder zumindest Winterzeit) lassen. Ob Winterzeit ist oder nicht läßt sich programmtechnisch problemlos feststellen und der Offset dann draufrechnen. Das Ergebnis wird dann an Stelle von der SPS-Uhr im Programm verwendet. Alles andere (Uhr bei der Umstellung korrigieren...) funktioniert nur wenn die SPS während der Umstellung an ist. So manche (kleinere) Firma schaltet schon mal den Schaltschrank über Nacht aus. Auch ein CPU-Tausch, Programmdownload usw. kann die anderen Lösungen durcheinander bringen.


----------



## PN/DP (7 November 2011)

Das halte ich auch so: CPU immer in Winterzeit (Basetime) laufen lassen und für die Touchpanel-Zeitsynchronisation die CPU-Basetime sommerzeitabhängig in die Localtime umrechnen.
Baustein(e) für die Umrechnung siehe z.B. hier

Harald


----------



## Grizzly88 (11 Februar 2012)

*NTP über Linux-Server*

Habe ein Linux Server im netzwerk, der seine Uhrzeit von einem Zeitserver (Winterzeit) erhält und diese dann umstellt auf Sommerzeit. Jetzt hab ich zusätzlich einen ntp daemon (ntp server) installiert.
Dieser soll jetzt die umgestellte Zeit vom Server, den SPS zur Verfügung stellen. - über ntp.

Das geht aber nicht - Hat jemand eine konfig hilfe? Geht das überhaupt?

Was soll ich in der ntp.conf eintragen -> Die lokal Zeit?

Außerdem habe ich Fehler -> Stratum evtl zu klein?


----------



## Grizzly88 (19 Februar 2012)

Ok... Läuft - Zeit wird automatisch gesynct über ntp


----------

